# How many??



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

How many eggs should I put under my broody? And she is in a dog cage and seems to want to get out as this is a new place how long can the eggs not be kept warm?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you sure she's broody since she wants out? Plus she should be in an area where she can still get off the next and wander around , eat, drink, ect. She will only stay on the nest non-stop once its the last few days . If she is broody you should notice her gathering eggs on her own and trying to sit on them. I follow what the broody wants, if she only collects 6 before sitting then I let her keep 6. I don't add eggs to her clutch. But that's how I do it.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Why don't you add? And yeah very broody you try to touch her and she puffs up and like growls ha its funny


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I prefer to let the broody momma do what comes natural, which is collect the right number of eggs, sit on it the right length ect. . Also some broodys will stop sitting if you mess with them to much.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I prefer to let the broody momma do what comes natural, which is collect the right number of eggs, sit on it the right length ect. . Also some broodys will stop sitting if you mess with them to much.


Okay thanks apyl!


----------



## gretadajani (Jul 31, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I prefer to let the broody momma do what comes natural, which is collect the right number of eggs, sit on it the right length ect. . Also some broodys will stop sitting if you mess with them to much.


Oh thanks for informing about danger.


----------

